# Colored Glass



## JustGlass (Aug 4, 2012)

I decided to wipe down some of my colored glass. When I first started collecting I was attracted to colored whiskeys and flasks. They were always easy to find and were usually priced cheap. Most I picked up were under $1.00 to $7.00. and some were free. I can say that I finally stopped buying these a few years ago...unless they are pontiled.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 4, 2012)

.


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 4, 2012)

They do look nicer in a window


----------



## digginthedog (Aug 4, 2012)

Love the window shot !! No better display to Me ,than color in a window... JB


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2012)

Fan Friggin' Tastic!![]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice colors!

 PD


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 5, 2012)

amazing display!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

That widow shot is awesome!


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JustGlass
> 
> They do look nicer in a window


 right on brother!


----------



## sandchip (Aug 8, 2012)

Beautiful.  Looks like a candy store!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 8, 2012)

SHAZAMM, SHAZAMM, SHAZAMM!


----------



## glass man (Aug 8, 2012)

I LOVE COLORS!!WONDERFUL!!JAMIE


----------

